# Does Covid-19 mean that there have been 18 other coronaviruses?



## elacsaplau (23 Apr 2020)

Probably a very basic question and one that I really should know as a citizen?!


----------



## RedOnion (23 Apr 2020)

No.





__





						Naming the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and the virus that causes it
					

An explanation of the official names for the corona virus disease (COVID-2019) and the virus that causes it.




					www.who.int


----------



## myate (23 Apr 2020)

No & Simon Harris & Kellyanne Conway are wrong on this.


----------



## Peanuts (23 Apr 2020)

Very surprised with Simon Harris on this, made him look a bit silly when he has being doing a very good job overall IMHO. Then again, its probably not a big deal in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## messyleo (23 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> Very surprised with Simon Harris on this, made him look a bit silly when he has being doing a very good job overall IMHO. Then again, its probably not a big deal in the overall scheme of things.



Yes, in fairness he is probably stressed up to his eyes at the moment and you don't think straight when you're like that! Hope it doesn't cloud opinion of him - it's a tough gig at the moment.


----------



## michaelm (23 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> Very surprised with Simon Harris on this, made him look a bit silly


A schoolboy error.  Poor really.


----------



## TarfHead (24 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> Very surprised with Simon Harris on this, made him look a bit silly



I think that's unfair.  A minor slip of the tongue from someone who has been working 24/7 for over a month.  It's not as if he suggested we inject ourselves with disinfectant


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2020)

michaelm said:


> A schoolboy error.  Poor really.


Is it really poor? It was silly but in the context of his performance over the last few weeks it was a minor blip in an otherwise excellent showing.


----------



## michaelm (24 Apr 2020)

Time, and a review in the aftermath, will tell.  They are good at the optics and they are getting a good press.  While they can't be expected to get everything right and hindsight is 20/20 there is plenty they could have done better.

They were too woolly re the Rugby match, should have stopped flights from China, Italy and other places, should have insisted that anyone traveling to Cheltenham self-quarantine on return.  The trumpeted PPE order seem to have been a bit of a snafu.  They seem to have dropped the ball on nursing homes.  Testing has been a start/stop mess.  Closer to average than excellent methinks, albeit, no doubt, a minority opinion.


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2020)

michaelm said:


> Time, and a review in the aftermath, will tell.  They are good at the optics and they are getting a good press.  While they can't be expected to get everything right and hindsight is 20/20 there is plenty they could have done better.
> 
> They were too woolly re the Rugby match, should have stopped flights from China, Italy and other places, should have insisted that anyone traveling to Cheltenham self-quarantine on return.  The trumpeted PPE order seem to have been a bit of a snafu.  They seem to have dropped the ball on nursing homes.  Testing has been a start/stop mess.  Closer to average than excellent methinks, albeit, no doubt, a minority opinion.


They are far from perfect but it's a case of looking at how others have dealt with it. Bearing in mind that we don't have a military that can respond to this sort of thing and we don't have much in the way of disaster planning I think that they have done a better job than most. I do agree on the Rugby match and the idiots who went to Cheltenham should have been left there.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (24 Apr 2020)

Was it Michael Healy Rea when asked what he thought of the Covid-19, replied that he thought they were all innocent.


----------



## elacsaplau (24 Apr 2020)

Well, in fairness to MHR, I think his performance generally has been excellent and he shouldn't be maligned for what was. very obviously, a very rare and perhaps unique, momentary lapse / slip of the tongue.


----------



## Peanuts (24 Apr 2020)

michaelm said:


> Time, and a review in the aftermath, will tell.  They are good at the optics and they are getting a good press.  While they can't be expected to get everything right and hindsight is 20/20 there is plenty they could have done better.
> 
> They were too woolly re the Rugby match, should have stopped flights from China, Italy and other places, should have insisted that anyone traveling to Cheltenham self-quarantine on return.  The trumpeted PPE order seem to have been a bit of a snafu.  They seem to have dropped the ball on nursing homes.  Testing has been a start/stop mess.  Closer to average than excellent methinks, albeit, no doubt, a minority opinion.


These are the same issues pretty much every country has had. Nursing home deaths are a huge percentage of the deaths in most countries but not all countries are including them in their totals.  Similar issues with PPE and testing in most countries. The approach has (so far) prevented the ICUs being overrun which was a big concern initially. Of course they could have done some things better but I do think overall its probably well above average.


----------



## Peanuts (24 Apr 2020)

TarfHead said:


> I think that's unfair.  A minor slip of the tongue from someone who has been working 24/7 for over a month.  It's not as if he suggested we inject ourselves with disinfectant



I did go on to say that he was doing a very good job and its probably not a big issue overall but people slated the woman in the US (Conway?) who made a similar remark.


----------



## Firefly (24 Apr 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Was it Michael Healy Rea when asked what he thought of the Covid-19, replied that he thought they were all innocent.



I needed that, good man!!


----------



## TarfHead (24 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> I did go on to say that he was doing a very good job and its probably not a big issue overall but people slated the woman in the US (Conway?) who made a similar remark.



Then why mention it at all ?

If you want to engage in slating Kellyanne Conway, then game on !  But this is a COVID-19 thread.


----------



## Peanuts (24 Apr 2020)

TarfHead said:


> Then why mention it at all ?
> 
> If you want to engage in slating Kellyanne Conway, then game on !  But this is a COVID-19 thread.



I mentioned it because I thought it made him look silly. It wasn't a slip of the tongue, he didn't know. The fact I think he is doing a good job overall should not prevent me from criticising him when I think he has performed poorly.
I never said I wanted to engage it slating Kellyanne Conway, I said people have. Please don't twist what I say


----------



## mathepac (26 Apr 2020)

I'm dumbfounded that anyone could think Harris and any of the rest of them are doing a good job. Good in comparison to who or what? What are the criteria here?  Who in what country is doing a great job of who and in what country are failing their citizens?  Where are we on that continuum?

Should levels of pay and other remunerations count in assessing performance and should population and geography count? Our guys, who are supposedly in charge,  are paid more than their counterparts in countries many times our size and as such are being paid more to deal with a smaller set of problems in a small population in a tiny geography.  We have the biggest employer in the country, the HSE, with their so-called frontline workers, promising lots via their various mouth-pieces but failing to deliver, time and time again in the last 3 months. Not only did they not order the correct PPE, but it was distributed to field operatives  before that was noticed. Anyone in the HSE ever hear of the ancient MIL STDs 104/105D for sample-sizing and supply inspection? The only people on the frontlines in this or any other country are the citizens who are sick and dying and depending on an ill-prepared and badly lead health service to care for them.

They had no plan and and should be excoriated  for that fact alone. Remember the 6 Ps which pre-dated Six Sigma? No, well neither did they evidently.  If they were doing their jobs instead of minding careers and the optics we might have had some preparation. The world was unprepared I hear you say - so what? That is just making excuses for failure.

If you think Harris and Co are doing a good or even passable job then all I can say is the sights have been set very low for you.


----------



## Leo (27 Apr 2020)

mathepac said:


> Not only did they not order the correct PPE, but it was distributed to field operatives before that was noticed.



The above and most if not all of the complaints outlined there need to be directed at HSE management. None is the issues outlined were executed by any politician. 

Why would a politician be involved in the distribution of PPE?


----------



## Lisboa (4 May 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> Probably a very basic question and one that I really should know as a citizen?!



In simple terms - COVID 19 stands for, Corona (CO) Virus (VI) Disease (D) and 19(2019) the year that the virus first hit.


----------



## odyssey06 (4 May 2020)

Lisboa said:


> In simple terms - COVID 19 stands for, Corona (CO) Virus (VI) Disease (D) and *19(2019)* the year that the virus first hit.



2 digits for year! I see the lessons of Y2K have already been forgotten


----------



## Wahaay (4 May 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> Probably a very basic question and one that I really should know as a citizen?!




I thought of this thread ...

www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/health/hipster-claiming-to-have-covid-18-20200309194292


----------

